# Firefox 4: fast, powerful, and empowering



## Rahim (May 12, 2010)

Today, I presented an early product plan for Firefox 4 to the Mozilla community (live, over the web!) to share our vision for the next version of Firefox, and what projects are underway to realize it. Then I invited everyone to get involved by joining our engineering or product development efforts.
 The primary goals for Firefox 4 will be making a browser:


 Fast: making Firefox super-_duper_ fast
 Powerful: enabling new open, standard Web technologies (HTML5 and _beyond!_),
 Empowering: putting users in _full_ control of their browser, data, and Web experience.
 Usually software producers don’t present these sorts of plans in public until they’re finalized, but Mozilla is a little  different. We work in the  open, socializing our plans early and often to gather  feedback and build excitement in our worldwide  community. Not everyone could attend the presentation today, though, so I’m sharing the slides and video here as well.
 That said: please understand that these plans are fluid and are _likely to change_. As with past  releases, we use dates to set targets for milestones, and then we work together to track to those targets. We always judge each milestone release against our basic criteria of quality,  performance, and usability, and we only ship when it’s ready.
 If you have Firefox or a modern web browser that supports fully open HTML video, you can watch the presentation.


*beltzner.ca/mike/2010/05/10/firefox-4-fast-powerful-and-empowering/


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 12, 2010)

mozilla has to fix memory leak


----------



## neerajvohra (May 12, 2010)

NIGHTMARE said:


> mozilla has to fix memory leak



Yes...well said..though these days 2-4gb ram is common..but still mozilla has to fix memory leak


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 13, 2010)

most of the time i open 10-15 tab then RAM uses is between 2.35-2.85


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

a good news ^^ of FF4. I think the memory leak problem will be fixed in a short while. 

---------- Post added at 06:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------




NIGHTMARE said:


> most of the time i open 10-15 tab then RAM uses is between 2.35-2.85



I also use firefox with 10-15 tabs but mine goes upto 3.10-3.20 ram  in windows 7 but ubuntu uses lower ram even with 15+ tabs .


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2010)

3.10 by u mean more then 3gb??? better use opera..it consumes less memory

I use firefox too and love it...I want a similar feature like opera turbo boost....it degrades the quality but improves the speed drastically


----------



## DigitalDude (May 13, 2010)

the mem usage in the taskmanager reads as 1,82,156K i.e. 182MB for me with around 10 tabs open in FF.



_


----------



## debsuvra (May 13, 2010)

NIGHTMARE said:


> most of the time i open 10-15 tab then RAM uses is between 2.35-2.85





celldweller1591 said:


> I also use firefox with 10-15 tabs but mine goes upto 3.10-3.20 ram  in windows 7 but ubuntu uses lower ram even with 15+ tabs .



If you guys are indicating 2~3 GBs of RAM using those numbers here, then you're out of your freaking mind.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 13, 2010)

debsuvra said:


> If you guys are indicating 2~3 GBs of RAM using those numbers here, then you're out of your freaking mind.



 well said...lol mine is just less than 200 mb for 30-40tabs


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2010)

in my PC after opening 5 tabs RAM usage becomes 450-55mb


----------



## Stuge (May 13, 2010)

Only reason I see these days for using FF is bcoz of plugins it has got .otherwise I prefer to use chrome .


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

3.10 i meant 310 mbs of memory


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2010)

actually I think it depends purely on websites which u r viewing...number of plugins and addons used simultaniously


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

i basically browse wiki, ubuntu forums, digit forum, linoob forum, seven forums, twitter, facebook and some tech news blogs and firefox is loaded with addons


----------



## ico (May 13, 2010)

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/9756/operao.th.png

11 tabs + IRC tab.


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2010)

ok mine too with 10 tabs is taking 170mb...but it really depend on websites 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=*img101.imageshack.us/i/usage.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]*img101.imageshack.us/img101/5818/usage.th.jpg*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=*img101.imageshack.us/i/usage.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG=*img101.imageshack.us/img101/5818/usage.th.jpg]*img101.imageshack.us/i/usage.jpg/*yfrog.com/2tusagej


----------



## Rahim (May 13, 2010)

memory leak has hijacked this thread


----------



## ico (May 13, 2010)

The thing on which Mozilla needs to focus on is the performance of Extensions with Firefox.



sujoyp said:


> ok mine too with 10 tabs is taking 170mb...but it really depend on websites
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=*img101.imageshack.us/i/usage.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]*img101.imageshack.us/img101/5818/usage.th.jpg*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=*img101.imageshack.us/i/usage.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG=*img101.imageshack.us/img101/5818/usage.th.jpg]*yfrog.com/2tusagej


Firefox's memory problems were fixed long back. It has just got a bad name for being "heavy on memory." It actually uses less memory than Opera and Chrome. (I've observed this since 3.6) That doesn't mean it is faster though.


----------



## pushkar (May 13, 2010)

ico said:


> Firefox's memory problems were fixed long back. It has just got a bad name for being "heavy on memory." It actually uses less memory than Opera and Chrome. (I've observed this since 3.6) That doesn't mean it is faster though.


This (wo)man speaks the truth. My main browser is Opera, but I have observed that Firefox is the browser with the lowest memory footprint.

Chrome, on the other hand, uses a _lot_ of memory. Just because it's fast in rendering websites, people get the illusion that it is lightweight, when in fact, it is far from it.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 13, 2010)

Hail Firefox!!!!


----------



## Krow (May 14, 2010)

I want:

Faster startup
Faster rendering
FF should be closer to the likes of Chrome and Opera.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 15, 2010)

see 19 tab and uses 2.57
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/7129/tasky.jpg


----------



## DigitalDude (May 15, 2010)

5 Firefox windows with 10 tabs each = *50 tabs* with all kinds of sites loaded completely.

mem usage by firefox.exe ~ *446MB* (see the task manager first process in the pic below)
my total sys mem usage ~ 1.41GB (47% of my 3GB sys memory)

*img576.imageshack.us/img576/4334/firefox5windows10tabsea.th.jpg


@nightmare
show your processes tab with firefox.exe visible.


_


----------



## ico (May 15, 2010)

NIGHTMARE said:


> see 19 tab and uses 2.57
> *img88.imageshack.us/img88/7129/tasky.jpg


No offence, but 

Click on the Process tab.

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------




Krow said:


> Faster startup


Firefox starts up INSTANTLY on my computer. Chrome and Opera take a little longer time. Only a fraction.


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 15, 2010)

open taskmanager process tab
view -> select column and check VM Size

Then it also shows virtual pagefile usage for firefox


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 17, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> a good news ^^ of FF4. I think the memory leak problem will be fixed in a short while.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...





debsuvra said:


> If you guys are indicating 2~3 GBs of RAM using those numbers here, then you're out of your freaking mind.





DigitalDude said:


> 5 Firefox windows with 10 tabs each = *50 tabs* with all kinds of sites loaded completely.
> 
> mem usage by firefox.exe ~ *446MB* (see the task manager first process in the pic below)
> my total sys mem usage ~ 1.41GB (47% of my 3GB sys memory)
> ...





ico said:


> No offence, but
> 
> Click on the Process tab.
> 
> ...




here is the screen shot 


*img99.imageshack.us/img99/9081/53784662.jpg


----------



## DigitalDude (May 17, 2010)

btw you are using 64bit win 7. I dunno about that whether that's why you have so much memory usage ?

any 64bit guys can comment on the same ? or is it just some issue with nightmare's pc alone ?


_


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 18, 2010)

bachao muhje


----------



## rjazz (May 19, 2010)

url for FF4? plz!


----------



## hellknight (May 19, 2010)

Lets get away from memory leak for a while, Opera 10.5x is also suffering from memory leaks.. 

@ a_rahim.. any idea if the new Firefox will sport a new Javascript engine.. Coz this is one area where Firefox is seriously lagging behind the other browsers... I read sometime ago in Ars Technica that Firefox is going to take the Javascript engine from Webkit.. is it true??


----------



## xitij2000 (May 24, 2010)

hellknight said:


> Lets get away from memory leak for a while, Opera 10.5x is also suffering from memory leaks..
> 
> @ a_rahim.. any idea if the new Firefox will sport a new Javascript engine.. Coz this is one area where Firefox is seriously lagging behind the other browsers... I read sometime ago in Ars Technica that Firefox is going to take the Javascript engine from Webkit.. is it true??




Firefox dev's are working on an upgraded version of the TraceMonkey engine called Jaegermonkey. It should be much faster. Theoretically -- from what I understand -- it might surpass Chrome.

Currently the JIT JavaScript compilation system in Firefox uses tracing which is supposed to be faster than what other browsers are doing. However when tracing doesn't work Fx falls back to using the good old slow interpreter. 

The new engine will use tracing when it can -- whatever Firefox is able to trace it already runs faster than other browsers -- and when tracing fails it will fall back to the Nitro JIT engine from WebKit -- the one used in Safari.

So, I expect awesomeness^2.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 4, 2010)

See using 3.06 GB right now,Wait for 4GB may be some day,i am sure but however  i love my fox 


*img532.imageshack.us/img532/1575/20100604044429.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

^^
In that screenshot FF is using ~ 811 MB. From where you can see the 3.06GB. Run a good anti virus  / spyware scan on your system.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 5, 2010)

^Even that 800 MB is quite unacceptable.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 5, 2010)

man i already done that


----------



## asingh (Jun 5, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Even that 800 MB is quite unacceptable.


Yes, I know. What would you suggest...? Just wanted to correct his pretext of some odd numbered GB.



NIGHTMARE said:


> man i already done that



Try a re-install of FF. Am not at home for couple of days, so cannot quote what 64BIT Win7 utilizes. Will get back on this.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 5, 2010)

rjazz said:


> url for FF4? plz!


*www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> Try a re-install of FF. Am not at home for couple of days, so cannot quote what 64BIT Win7 utilizes. Will get back on this.



Actually its happen when i open 15 to 20 tab then slowly slowly RAM uses will be increase but if u open facebook game like fishville that time  due the flash it consumes more  RAM that day when i take screen shot facebook is not running.If 3 or 6 tab will open so RAM usese is 100 to 120 MB.And yes i m also using the Add-ons.


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I'm not using Firefox as a default browser in my Ubuntu Linux (10.10 Maverick Meerkat 64bit) box is just because of the start up time. I have some of the extensions I need in Chromium and it is good enough for me to use this as my default browser.

I have no problem with Firefox memory consumption as it is using about 350MB when I have opened top 40 sites from *www.100bestwebsites.org/ which seems fair... I opened the same 40 sites in Chromium v6 and the memory usage was about 550MB.. 

Also, Firefox uses more and more memory as it is kept open for prolonged times based on the available memory, I guess. It uses it more smartly. Chrome on the other hand is snappy and fast and I prefer using it despite of the fact that it may use more memory than Firefox most of the times.

Also, Chromium has poor tab management than Firefox if you have to work with lots of tabs at once that is..

I have FF 3.6.3 and Chromium 6.0.427.0.

I hope FF 4 comes with improved speed and snappiness as Chromium...


----------

